
Hints for Computer System Design (1983) [pdf] - bshanks
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/acrobat-17.pdf
======
miltondts
Butler Lampson as recently updated his paper.

Slides:
[http://bwlampson.site/Slides/Hints%20and%20principles%20(HLF...](http://bwlampson.site/Slides/Hints%20and%20principles%20\(HLF%202015\).pdf)

Talk:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRLJ6XdmgnA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRLJ6XdmgnA)

------
contingencies
Wow, some great stuff in here. Adding to my ANSI color fortune clone @
[https://github.com/globalcitizen/taoup](https://github.com/globalcitizen/taoup)

